# [Regular Season Game 62] Houston Rockets at Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(39-22)/(37-23)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, March 4, 9:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Williams / Brewer / Miles / Boozer / Okur*


_*Preview*_


> The Utah Jazz's longest winning streak in more than a year has helped the team make up significant ground in the crowded Western Conference playoff race.
> 
> Extending that run with a victory over the Houston Rockets would likely make the Jazz feel a lot better about their postseason position.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The 4th game in 5 nights. Just so happens to be the toughest game of them all especially now that they're the hottest team in the league.

This is a gut check game.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Certainly looking for a W. This will be an interesting game played from the PG position. Both Brooks and Lowry are TO SMALL to guard Williams.

There are several keys to the game for Houston.


Yao can't be a wimp tonight. He needs to play with fire.
REBOUNDING will be HUGE.
Lockdown defense from Ron and Shane.
Shane needs to score tonight.
Play hard and play tough.

If anything, we need to keep it respectable. Go Rockets!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Fourth game in five nights on the road in Utah.:azdaja:
This is the first true test of this team after trade.
Huge and tough game, I'd be happy if we could pull this one out.
One last thing f*** azzholes.:devil2:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would like to see the original "NO LAYUPS!" Artest


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Look at that determination! Yao, Deron ... even Kyle Korver. Angry young lads.
> 
> *Houston at Utah*
> 
> ...


BDL - Game to pay attention to


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Close game. Brooks, Artest, and Scola looking nice so far.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Haven't been able to pay too much attention to the game. Our bench needs to pick it up, though.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

**** it, streams suck.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ugly start to the 3rd


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what a ****ty 3rd quarter


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

These refs are ****** pissing me off.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you Lowry!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone have a ****ing stream that works!?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Does anyone have a ****ing stream that works!?


try free channelsurfing.net


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Does anyone have a ****ing stream that works!?


Try listening to the game.

I think that's the link.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yikes offensive foul on Yao. I bet that would've been a shot that would've cut the lead to 2.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Artest banks in a 3!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cold blooded jumper by Williams.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Missed free throws was difference in this loss but I love the heart and hustle in this game. Lowry has proven to be tough and makes something happen. In my opinion he should probably start these next few games.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn it


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Could barely pay attention to the game with the ****ty streams. I noticed they outrebounded us 45-31 and Boozer and D-Will has massive games. Yao didn't have a very good game. Games like these I need a monster performance out of him.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Could barely pay attention to the game with the ****ty streams. I noticed they outrebounded us 45-31 and Boozer and D-Will has massive games. Yao didn't have a very good game. Games like these I need a monster performance out of him.


Yao was literally take out by the refs in the first half.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Yao was literally take out by the refs in the first half.


At least it wasn't due to fronting.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> "You know what, I had two offensive fouls tonight, three last night, two at the Minnesota game ... and you can go on," Yao said. "Every time a defender player is on the ground, even if he just wants to sit down and have a rest, it's my offensive foul. That's unfair.
> 
> "Why? If I'm on the defensive side and I'm in the same position, the foul is on us. They can't call it two ways. When I try to post up and they have a head on my shoulder and lean on me and lean on my elbow and try to push me out and have the knee and have the two hands, and no call. I know I have 300 pounds. But the same way people push me, maybe it doesn't affect much, but I have to really, really limit my strength to push back.
> 
> "I guess I don't need to worry about a flopper the next game. I don't think Shaq is that type of player."


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/03/in_a_foul_mood_yao_has_calls_h.html


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Yao was literally take out by the refs in the first half.


Again, it's called CHEATING YAO! If the league and the refs are going to continue ignoring his pleas for fair calls then he really needs to take things into his own hands.

Yao has the master of the elbow on his team and he needs to take advantage of that and start dropping players that hang on him and flop. There is no way he can get suspended for "what looks" to be an inadvertant elbow to a guys face. Once other players begin to see a trail of blood against guys that guard Yao this crap will stop.

We have enough enforcers on this team to protect Yao in Deke, Chuck, and Ron so Yao needs to knock someone the TRUCK OUT! :rant:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Watching the Jazz beat us gets me more frustrated than losing to any other team.
Officiating is a joke, someone has got to stop this flopping garbage.
Start lowry now,PLEASE. 
I hate AZZHOLES.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Again, it's called CHEATING YAO! If the league and the refs are going to continue ignoring his pleas for fair calls then he really needs to take things into his own hands.
> 
> Yao has the master of the elbow on his team and he needs to take advantage of that and start dropping players that hang on him and flop. There is no way he can get suspended for "what looks" to be an inadvertant elbow to a guys face. Once other players begin to see a trail of blood against guys that guard Yao this crap will stop.
> 
> We have enough enforcers on this team to protect Yao in Deke, Chuck, and Ron so Yao needs to knock someone the TRUCK OUT! :rant:


Agreed. If a guy flops make sure he loses a tooth or two. I don't care if it's against the Jizz or someone else.


----------

